# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  همسة في أُذُن كل زوجة.. (التعدد)

## مروة عاشور

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،، 

سمعت اليوم كلمات رائعة للشيخ الشنقيطي حفظه الله تعالى 

أختي الحبيبة ...يامن ترفضين الزوج المتزوج 

ويامن تمنعين زوجكِ من التعدد وتهددينه ..

أرجو أن يتسع صدركِ لهذا الكلام ...فهناك والله أخوات من هي فوق الخمسين وتقول نحن خمس أخوات أكبرنا فوق الخمسين وأصغرنا تعدت الثلاثين ولم تتزوج منا واحدة ...


يقول الشيخ : 





أما قضية التعدد فهي قضية بيَّن الله حكمها وأنزل على نبيه فصل القول فيها،

فلا يحل لامرأة تؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر أن تحرم ما أحل الله.

أختي المسلمة: ارضي بما كتب الله وأعيني زوجك على تحصين فرجه،

حتى يكون ذلك أغض له عن الحرام وعن الفواحش والآثام، ليس في التعدد غضاضة،

فلو كانت فيه غضاضة لما فعله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأمهات المؤمنين،

إن التعدد يجمع شمل أهل الإيمان، حتى إن الرجل يتزوج أربع نسوة إذا مرض مرضت بيوت المسلمين؛

لأن هذا رحيمه وهذا رحيم لرحيمه فتجتمع القلوب وتتآلف ويصبح الناس كالبيت الواحد،

ولذلك ما إن فقد الناس هذا المعنى حتى أصبح الرجل يعيش في الحياة هو وزوجه فقط،

فلذلك التعدد هدف سامٍ إسلامي نبيل يكثر به عباد الله وأولياء الله، وينتشر به النسل الطيب،

وكذلك يعم به الخير ويكون فيه من المصالح والمنافع ما الله به عليم،

والله أعلم بخلقه وأحكم بشرعه ونظامه. فينبغي على المؤمنة أن ترضى بحكم الله جل وعلا،

ولا ينبغي لها أن تضايق زوجها، ولا تضيق على بعلها في زواجه من الثانية،

اتقي الله فإن الله سيجعل لك فرجاً ومخرجاً، كم من امرأة كرهت زواج الثانية فكان زواج الثانية سبباً في صلاح زوجها،

تزوج زوجها الثانية فعرف فضل الأولى وهذا من حكمة الله جل وعلا، أن المرأة لا يعرف فضلها إلا بغيرها.

فلذلك أوصي أخواتي المسلمات خاصة الصالحات والمتدينات،

فإنه للأسف أن بعض الصالحات والمتدينات يكرهن ذلك ويشنعنه، حتى إن بعضهن يقلن:

ذاك رسول الله وتلك الصحابيات، ومن لنا نحن برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

وبمن يشبهه في حسن عشرته وغير ذلك من الأعذار، لا ينبغي هذا ولا يجوز،

ينبغي على المؤمنة أن تتقبل حكم الله بكل رضاً وبكل تسليم، يقول الله جل وعلا لنبيه:

" فَلا وَرَبِّكَ" [النساء:65] يقسم سبحانه

" فَلا وَرَبِّكَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ حَتَّى يُحَكِّمُوكَ فِيمَا شَجَرَ بَيْنَهُمْ ثُمَّ لا يَجِدُوا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ حَرَجاً مِمَّا قَضَيْتَ وَيُسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيماً" [النساء:65].

فسلمي رحمك الله تسليماً، وإذا علمت أن زوجك يريد تحصين فرجه فأعينيه، أو كفي أذاك عنه؛ 

فإن الله لا يحب من المؤمنة أن تكون أذية على المؤمن، أسأل الله العظيم أن يبصرنا بحكم دينه،

وأن يعيننا على التزام شريعته، والله ما منعت امرأة بعلها وضيقت عليه من الزواج من الثانية

فصبر خوفاً من قطيعة رحم، وما زال يتعرض للفتن فآذته أن يتزوج الثانية حتى وقع في فتنة

أو في حرام إلا كان لها من ذلك نصيب. اتق الله إذا رأيت البعل يريد أن يحصن فرجه خاصة

في هذا الزمان الكثير الفتن، الكثير المحن، فأعينيه أعانك الله .. أعينيه على دينه ..

أعينيه على إعفاف فرجه وإحصان نفسه، وكوني مؤمنة حقاً ملتزمة بشريعة الله تعالى،

فلعل الله أن يجمع شملك بامرأة صالحة، وبصالحات يعنك على ذكر الله وطاعة الله،

ودعي وساوس الشيطان وكوني من الصالحين من أهل الإيمان، والله تعالى أعلم. 
انتهى كلام الشيخ حفظه الله..

نحن نعيش في مجتمعنا الإسلامي الذي قال عنه الرسول في هذا الحديث الرائع ..عن النعمان بن بشير قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (مثل المؤمنين في توادهم وتراحمهم وتعاطفهم مثل الجسد إذا اشتكى منه عضو تداعى له سائر الجسد بالسهر والحمى). 
رواه مسلم
واسمعي لقول الله تعالى "وَالْمُؤْمِنُو  َ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ُ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاء بَعْضٍ" {التوبة:71}

ما معنى إذا اشتكى منه عضو تداعى له سائر الجسد بالسهر والحمى ؟؟
أتراني لو تألمت قدمي أو كان بها جرح أجلس ولا أفكر بها ؟؟ لا استطيع لأن الجرح يؤلمني بل يعكر علي حياتي ..
هذا هو المقصود من هذا الحديث أن تنألم لآلامهن ألما فعليا .. 
نرى أخوات لنا في الله والله يتفطر قلبي هما وكمدا لما أراهن قد شارفت على الأربعين أو الخمسين ولم تتزوج بعد بل وفقدت الأمل في ذلك تماما ..
فالسبب لا يقتصر على إعفاف نفسه ولكن إعفاف أخوات لنا في الله لعلنا بإرضائهن واحتساب ذلك الأجر على الله أن يكتب لنا الله نعيما لا شقاء بعده حيث أنالمشكلة الآن أصبحت مشكلة المجتمع كله وعلى كل أبناء هذا المجتمع أن يفكروا في حل لها ..
كلنا يا حبيبة نغار ولا نحب ذلك ولكن آن الأوان لمجاهدة النفس وترغيبها في الآخرة 
وبقدر إيمان المؤمن تتقد فيه تلك المشاعر الطيبة وتنمو ويزيد الشعور بإخوانه المسلمين 
ويقول حبيبنا صلى الله عليه وسلم :(لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه.) متفق عليه. 
فالذي أعني هو مجرد مجاهدة من كل زوجه لنفسها على تطبيق هذا الحديث تطبيقا عمليا ..
وهو ليس بالأمر اليسير ولكن من يتصبر يصبره الله ..

اللهم آتِ نفوسنا تقواها 
وزكها أنت خير من زكاها 
أنت وليها ومولاها
اللهم لا تجعل الدنيا أكبر همنا ولا مبلغ علمنا 
اللهم اجعل الله ورسوله أحب إلينا من أنفسنا وأزواجنا والناس أجمعين, والله الموف وهو الهادي إلى سواء السبيل.

----------


## بنت الأكرمين

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

وجزيتِ خيراً أختاه على الكلمات الطيبات ...

ولكن أعلمك أختاه أني لو استجبت اليوم لكلامك الطيب , وذهبت لزوجي قائلة له هنالك نساء تعدين الثلاثين ووصلن الخمسين فتزوج بهن ! لما حرك ساكناً , بل لاستبشع الأمر .!

فالرجل عندما يعدد يريد من زوجته الثانية والثالثة والرابعة أن تكون بكراً يلاعبها وتلاعبه !

وليتهم يفكرون في المطلقات اللاتي لا حول ولا قوة لهن إلا بالله !

ليتهم يفكرون في الأرامل لينالوا أجر وشرف كفالة الأيتام !

ولكنهم عندما يعددون لا يبحثون إلا عمن صغر سنها , وجمُل شكلها , وعظم دلالها !

قدوتهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تزوج من هن أكبر منه , وكلهن ثيبات , عدا السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها .

التعدد مباح ولا أحد يعترض عليه .

ولكن في الزمن الصعب هذا نجد الكثير من الشباب يتجاوز الخامسة والثلاثين دون أن يكون خاطباً حتى !

بسبب الصعوبات المادية وتكاليف الحياة .

فهذا الموسر ما دام مشفقاً على نساء المسلمين من العنوسة والوصول لسن الخمسين دون زواج , فلماذا لا يدفع ماله هذا لشاب عازب ليتزوج ويحصن نفسه ويمنعها عن الحرام ؟ وبذلك نكون قد حصّنا شخصين بدلاً عن واحد !!

 أخبرك شيئاً أختاه :

كره المرأة لزواج زوجها عليها لا يرجع لنقص في دينها , أو خلل في التزامها .

وإنما هي طبيعة وفطرة فطر الله النساء عليها .

المرأة إذا أحبت زوجها أحبت أن يكون ملكاً لها ,

وحتى الزوجة التي تصبح زوجة ثانية لمعدد لو خيرت فإنها حتماً تفضل لو أن هذا الرجل كان لها لوحدها , ولكن الظروف جعلتها زوجة ثانية أو ثالثة .

بل حتى الطفل الصغير نجده يغار من أخيه الجديد ويحاول أذيته لأنه شاركه في حبيبيه : أمه وأبيه .

هذه طبيعة أختاه .

وأمهات المؤمنين كن يعتبرن زواج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هما وغما - رضوان الله عليهن - , بل ويضعن الخطط لإبعاد زوجه الجديدة عنه وتطليقها !
وينجحن في ذلك  :Smile: 

فتأملي رعاك الله .

فلو كان لامرأة أن ترضى قلبياً بزواج زوجها عليها لكانت أمهات المؤمنين أحرى النساء بذلك .

فالمسلمة قد ترضى "شرعياً" , ولكن ليس لنا أن نلزمها بالرضا "قلبياً" ونفسياً.

فليس من العدل أن نكتب المواضيع تلو الأخرى لنطالب النساء لنزع فطرة في أنفسهن .

ولكن ما ينبغي الكتابة فيه هو ( تصبير ) من يتزوج زوجها عليها , وتذكريها بأن الدنيا دار ابتلاء و أنها لا تصفو لأحد , وأن عليها أن تصبر وتنتظر الأجر على البلاء من الله تعالى, و تشغل نفسها بما ينسيها مصابها  :Smile: 


وفقك الله حبيبتي في الله

----------


## الأمل الراحل

أما المرأة المطلقة فهي في غنى عن الرجل المعدد . . 
مشكلة الرجل المتزوج ، في نظرته الدونية للمطلقة ، فهو لا يرى بأسا في الزواج منها لفترة مؤقتة .
اسألوا الكثير من المطلقات ، كم مرة طُلقت ؟ ولماذا ؟
ولذا سأظل أدعو المطلقات لعدم قبول الرجل المتزوج .. تظل مطلقة لمرة واحدة خير لها من من الطلاق مرات من أشباه رجال ، جبناء ، يحسبون ألف حساب للزوجة الأولى ، ومجرد ما تضيق عليهم الخناق ، لا يترددون في تسريح الثانية .. حسبهم الله .
المطلقة تريد رجلا تستظل به ، لا رجل يستظل بامرأة ، ويخضع لجبروتها .
لا أعمم والله .. لكن هذا حاصل كثير .
وربي ما يضيع عبده ،والظالم له يوم .

----------


## مروة عاشور

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> وجزيتِ خيراً أختاه على الكلمات الطيبات ...
> 
> ولكن أعلمك أختاه أني لو استجبت اليوم لكلامك الطيب , وذهبت لزوجي قائلة له هنالك نساء تعدين الثلاثين ووصلن الخمسين فتزوج بهن ! لما حرك ساكناً , بل لاستبشع الأمر .!
> 
> فالرجل عندما يعدد يريد من زوجته الثانية والثالثة والرابعة أن تكون بكراً يلاعبها وتلاعبه !
> 
> وليتهم يفكرون في المطلقات اللاتي لا حول ولا قوة لهن إلا بالله !
> ...


 
كنت أعلم أن الدنيا ستقوم علي : )

أختي الحبيبة
لم يكن موضوعي لتغيير الفطرة أبدا!
ولم أر في الحقيقة ما يتحدث عن ذلك
ولم أر في كلامي أي كلمة تدعو لذلك!
كما لم أطلب من زوجة أن تذهب لزوجها فتطلب منه أن يتزوج!!

أعلم أن المرأة لا سلطان لها على قلبها, والله تعالى الذي أرحم بنا من أمهاتنا, لم يكلفنا ما لا نطيق, وهذا من فضله تعالى علينا ورحمته بنا وبالرجال..
وأمهات المؤمنين نساء مثلنا شعرن بالغيرة وأحسسنها في قلوبهن, لكن
هل دفعتهن الغيرة إلى فعل غير ما أمر به الشرع؟
تزوج الرسول صلى لله عليه وسلم, على بعضهن عائشة وهي صغيرة وبكر, فهل قالت وحدة منهن: لم يتزوج الصغيرة؟
ولم لا يتزوج ثيبا بدلا منها؟

ولم نسمع عن واحدة من أمهات المؤمنين ولا زوجات الصحابة كان الناس يصبرونها على زواج زوجها ويعزونها في مصابها؛ فلم تكن تلك مصيبة تستحق التصبير ولا التعازي!
وإنما صارت كذلك الآن بسبب م غرسه الإعلام الفاسد في عقول وقلوب الكثير منا حتى صور لنا الزواج الثاني كأنه مصيبة وكأن الزوجة الأولى ابتليت ببلية تستحق التصبير والتعزية!

وإن أبى الزوج إلا الزواج من بكر, فليس لنا منعه, مع ما ستشعر به من غيرة وألم, (والله يشهد أني أول من ستشعر بتلك الغيرة), وأحمد الله الذي لم يأمرنا أن نُرغب أزواجنا أو نطلب منهم التعدد؛ فهذا مخالف لما فُطرنا عليه, ولكن حديثي لمن أراد زوجها أن يعدد فتمنعه وتهدده بالفراق وهجر بيت الزوجية غير عابئة ببيتها ولا أبنائها!

دعينا نكون صرحاء مع أنفسنا..
نرى الكثير من الفتيات ترفض الرجل المتزوج, ليس بغضا فيه, وإنما خوفا ن زوجته الأولى وما أعدته لها!

فلم نحرم الرجل والفتاة من الزواج و التمتع بما حل الله لهما, وإن كانت بكرا, فهل نتركها حتى تهرم ثم نسمح له بالزواج منها؟
نعم أغلبهم للأسف يطلب البكر وهذا قد يكون مؤلما, لكن كما لم يلزمنا الله بالتسليم والرضا القلبي, فلا نُلزمه بالزواج ممن لا رغبة له فيها, وما هذه الفتاة التي تجاوزت الأربعين إلا بكر عزف عنها الرجال حتى كبرت, ولو تزوجها أحدهم وهي صغيرة لمنعها من الوصول لهذا العر دون زواج.

والموضوع لا علاقة له غاليتي بصعوبة الزواج

أنا فقط أخاطب كل زوجة تمنع زوجها من التعدد, وكل فتاة ترفض المتزوج

بعض الفتيات ترفض المتزوج وقد تعدى سنها الثلاثين, وبعضهن تفضل عليه غيره ممن هو أقل منه دينا وخُلقا, ليس لشيء إلا لخوفها من نظرة المجتمع, وما لمجتمع إلا أنا وأنت وهي وهو!

لو تعلمين الخطط التي وضعها أعداؤنا على مدار سنين وسنين لتنفير الجميع رجالا ونساءً من التعدد والنظر إلى الرجل الذي يرغب في الزواج الثاني على أنه رجل بهيمي شهواني حقير, لذهلت ولشرعت في الكتابة والكلام حول تحذير النساءوالرجال من تلك المخططات الخبيثة, ولما طالبت بالكف عن الكتابة حول التعدد..
الوضع والله مؤلم مؤلم مؤلم والله المستعان

أصلح الله حال المسلمين والمسلمات ووفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى.

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لابأس غالياتي في الحوار فائده للجميع
وأكتفي بحديثكم الرائع
بالتأكيد أختي التوحيد لا تقصد بتغير الفطره 
لان الفطره مجبول عليها آبن أدم وأبنت حواء
أختي بنت الأكرمين أشكرك على ردك وأن كنت اتحفظ على بعض النقاط

وأعيــد قائله أكتفي بحديثكم الممتع

----------


## أم محمد عبد الله

بارك الله فيك أختي التوحيد،لقد فتحت موضوعا شائكا لابد من فتحه،و إني امرأة متزوجة و غيرتي لا تتصور و لكن أخواتي عصرنا عصر فتن و حان الوقت للإيثار و لو كان بنا خصاصة،و أقول للأخت الغيورة مثلنا التي أعطت عهد النبوة كمثال لرفض أمهات المؤمنين أن يتزوج بغيرهن ما رأيك بمن عرض أن يطلق امرأته ليتزوجها أخوه في الله ،ما الأصعب أن يعدد الرجل أم أن يتنازل عن إحدى زوجاته لأخيه في الله؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

حياك الله أخت أم عبد الله وشكر لك مرورك العطر الكريم..




> و حان الوقت للإيثار و لو كان بنا خصاصة


ما أروع أن يؤثر الإنسان على نفسه, وما أجمل أن يقي نفسه شحها! لا حرمك الله الأجر..
لكن, إن كنت تقصدين أن تشجعي زوجك على الزواج أو أن تبادري أنت, فلا أشجعك على ذلك
والله -تعالى- الذي هو أرحم بنا من أمهاتنا, لم يكلفنا ما لا نطيق
والحمد لله أنه لم يُطلب منا ذلك!

ولكن أمرنا بالصبر عند نزول ما نكره بنا
فكل الذي أعنيه من حديثي.. أن تصبر المرأة إن تزوج زوجها ولا تطلب فراقه, فقط هذا ما أعنيه.

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
غاليتي التوحيد جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الحي الذي طرحته ولكم يعد التعدد قضية لكثير من أخواتنا قضية لا نهاية لها انا لا أعمم ولكن الغالبية العظمى من أخواتنا من تغضب في حال طلب زوجها الزواج من ثانية وتقيم الدنيا ولا تقعدها .. وكأنه سيرتكب جريمة عظيمة بحق البشرية جمعاء - والله المستعان - قد يكون خوفا منها أنه سوف ينساها او أنه لن يعدل ... لا ادري حقيقة ما السبب 
ولي أخت في الله قد تزوجت وأنجبت ولدا .. وتوقفت عن الإنجاب حتى كبر ابنها وأصبح عمره يزيد عن العشر سنوات فقامت هي بتزويج زوجها أختا في الله لها بحجة أنها تريد أن يكون أخوة لولدها يشدون من أزره حينما يكبر ... ولا تريد أن تحرم زوجها من حقه في الأبناء وهما تعيشان في البيت نفسه - ما شاء الله تبارك الله - وأرجو من أخواتنا العلم أن من ترك شيئا لله أبدله الله بخير منه ... فانظرن غالياتي الى ذلك الأجر العظيم الذي جنته من تحصين فرج زوجها وأختها  والتسبب في سعادة زوجها  وأيضا أختها في الله .
وينبغي الحال مع أخواتنا كذلك  يا من تقتدين بأمهات المؤمنين يا من ترنوا أعينكن الى لقيا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم  يا من تردن إرضاء رب العالمين... 
و للأسف الشديد هناك بعض من أخواتنا يقلن نفس التعليق الذي أوردته الغالية التوحيد :

فإنه للأسف أن بعض الصالحات والمتدينات يكرهن ذلك ويشنعنه، حتى إن بعضهن يقلن:

ذاك رسول الله وتلك الصحابيات، ومن لنا نحن برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

وبمن يشبهه في حسن عشرته وغير ذلك من الأعذار، لا ينبغي هذا ولا يجوز،
وقد سمعت ذلك بأذني والله المستعان

----------


## زبيدة 5

أتمنى أخواتي الفاضلات أن ننا قش مواضيع بواقعبة أكبر ، كما أتمنى أن تكون تلك المواضيع تتناول حال المرأة المسلمة وما آل إليه من الإنحدار لعل مناقشاتنا تستقطب الفتيات والنساء اللواتي يتزاحمن بالمئات على منتديات تلمس همومهن وتعطيهن حلولا أبعد ما تكون عن شرعنا الحنيف ... مثلا : ما هو دورنا إزاء الهجمة على الإسلام ، ما هي الخطوات الواجب اتباعها تجاه ما يحدث من حولنا ؟ ...الخ ... التعدد في كثير من الدول لا يمثل أكثر من 0.5 وبالتالي فليس هو مشكلة المرأة حسب اعتقادي والله تعالى أعلم وأحكم .

----------


## أم محمد عبد الله

بلى أختي زبيدة،الموضوع أكثر من مهم و هو من الحلول التي قد ترفع بالأمة
كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يخاف على أمته من فتنة النساء و بقاء فتياتنا دون زواج يدفع بالكثيرات للبحث عن زوج و خلال هذا البحث أمور كثيرة قد تحدث
لو لم يكن التعدد ذا أهمية عظمى في إصلاح الأمة فلما التكالب على منعه من طرف العلمانيين؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## زبيدة 5

أشكرك أختي على الرد ولكن ألا ترين معي أن عدم الزواج هو مشكلة الشباب عموما ذكورا وإناثا ، ولعل حرمان الذكور أفضع فعجلهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه عليه وسلم بالصوم ؟
لدينا مشاكل أختي في التدين المغشوش ، في نفور الفتيات من الدين ، في عزوف النساء عن الإسلام بل والوقوف صفا واحدا ومهاجمته ، لدينا مشكلات في بيضة الأمة المستباحة ، لدينا مشكلات في عجز بعض العلماء عن النهي الصريح عن المنكر ، لدينا مشكلات في التعامل مع الإعلام المسموم الذي دخل بيوت نومنا ، لدينا مشكلات كبيرة حجبها حديثنا المستفــــــــي  ض عن النقاب والتعدد والله المستعان .

----------


## أم محمد عبد الله

لي عودة إن شاء الله

----------


## زبيدة 5

أختي الغالية : هذا هو الذي يشغل أعداءنا ويخططون له ليل نهار وقد غدت قبلتنا الأولى مذبحا لعجولهم تسيل دماؤها تحت أساساته وتنهمر وديانا على صروحنا ومعاقلنا من المحيط إلى الخليج :

كانت أهم الفتاوى التي انشغل بها ( علماء ) اليهود في حروبهم هي :
هل يجوز للعرسان إلغاء شهر العسل والإلتحاق بالتجنيد العسكري ؟
ونحن نعلم جميعا أن غسيل الملائكة حنظلة رضي الله عنه سمع النفير فانطلق ملبيا ، فما هي أكثر الفتاوى التي شغلت علماءنا ونحن في عز الحرب منذ ستين عاما ولما يحسم فيها ؟ وماذا عن حروب أخرى على جميع المستويات ؟
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل .

----------


## مروة عاشور

أتعجب من إهمال بعضنا لمشكلات في غاية الخطورة
الحديث أختي الفاضلة لكل أخت قرر زوجها أن يتزوج فأبت إلا الفراق
وهذه والله مصيبة عظمى!
هدم بيت إسلامي لهذا لسبب أمر فظيع, أدرك الشيطان أهميته فلم يدن أو يُقرب إلا من قال: ما تركته حتى فرقت بينه وبين امرأته!
قال يدنيه ويقول: نعم أنت

ومع ذلك أعلم من أخواتي الفاضلات من أحسبهن على خير ولها عدد من الأبناء.. ثم تقول بكل سهولة: لو تزوج زوجي فلن أبقى معه يومًا!!!
أسألها: وماذا عن أبنائك الخمسة؟
فتقول: لا شأن لي!!

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رغم كل الأحاديث حول التعدد وكل النداءات للحفاظ على لبنة المجتمع الإسلامي تنفر أغلب الزوجات وتقول: لا أستطيع العيش معه وله امرأة غيري!
إغفالنا لمشكلاتنا الحيوية يُعد أسرع وسيلة لهدم المجتمع بأكلمه!!

----------


## مروة عاشور

> ذاك رسول الله وتلك الصحابيات، ومن لنا نحن برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
> 
> وبمن يشبهه في حسن عشرته وغير ذلك من الأعذار، لا ينبغي هذا ولا يجوز،
> وقد سمعت ذلك بأذني والله المستعان


نعم -بارك الله فيك- وأنا سمعته مرات عديدة!

بل إن إحداهن اتخذت من يوم (عزاء) كانت ذاهبة لتعزي بعض الأصدقاء في ميت لهم
فقلبت المجلس كله غيبة لذلك المسكين الذي تزوج عليها, وتركها فريسة للهم والغم, ولم تدعه وحشيته حتى أصبح يتركها ليلة ويبيت عندها ليلة!
وأخذت تبكي حالها أمام الناس بل وتشنع على أهل التقوى الصلاح بأنهم من يفعل ذلك وتنصح الفتيات بالزواج من رجل (غير متدين) حتى لا يتزوج عليها!!
ونسيت أن غير صاحب الدين قد تكون له خليلات بدلا من زوجات!!

وكل هذا في بيت الميت, فياليت شعري.. كيف تغلغل الإعلام في عقولنا وأفسد علينا قلوبنا إلى هذا الحد المؤلم؟

----------


## زبيدة 5

أختي الغالية التوحيد :
وكل هذا في بيت الميت, فياليت شعري.. كيف تغلغل الإعلام في عقولنا وأفسد علينا قلوبنا إلى هذا الحد المؤلم؟

لا أعتقد أن الإعلام مسؤول مائة بالمائة ، ابنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لم ترض أن يتزوج علي رضي الله عنه بزوجة أخرى ولم يوجهها إعلام ، ستقولين لي لأن المقترحة كانت ابنة فرعون الأمة فأسألك : لماذا لم يتزوج ابنة غيره من الصحابة إذن عليها حتى ماتت رحمها الله .
سئل أحد الدعاة لم لم يتزوج زوجة ثانية وثالثة فقال : وقتي كله للدعوة إلى الله ولم أجد وقتا لذلك .
 وقد شغل بعض العلماء العزاب يالعلم عن الواحدة فضلا عن ثانية وثالثة ورابعة .
أظن أنه لا بد من سماع كلمة المرأة وعدم تجريم اختيارها وعدم خلق عقدة الصراع بينهما كما عند الآخرين ، ديننا لا ينفي المشاعر ولا يقمعها ويعالج الأمر بليونة ، وقد تم تضييق هذه الدائرة على المرأة كثيرا ، فلما كان الرجل يعلم أن التعدد سيكسر زوجته فلم إذن اختيار العيش مع امرأة مكسورة ، وقد ذكر صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث الذي رواه مسلم أن زواج علي يؤذي فاطمة .
وعموما فالتعدد ينتشر في السعودية ولعل البيئة والعرف تخففان على النساء الأذية أكثر .
اعذريني أختي الحبيبة ، مرة أخرى أتمنى أن يأتي اليوم الذي تجمع فيه نساؤنا طاقاتهن ويدخلن الباب وهن موفقات بحول الله .
اللهم أرنا الحق حقا وارزقنا اتباعه وأرنا الباطل باطلا وارزقنا اجتنابه .

----------


## مروة عاشور

> أختي الغالية التوحيد :
> وكل هذا في بيت الميت, فياليت شعري.. كيف تغلغل الإعلام في عقولنا وأفسد علينا قلوبنا إلى هذا الحد المؤلم؟
> 
> لا أعتقد أن الإعلام مسؤول مائة بالمائة ، 
> 
> نعم -بارك الله فيكِ- ليس مسؤولا مائة بالمائة, ولكن لا ينفي عاقل تأثيره القوي على غالب نسائنا ورجالنا, بل وأطفالنا والله المستعان..
> ألا ترين كيف يصور الإعلام الرجل الذي يطلب التعدد في صورة الإنسان الشهواني الفاجر الذي لا يعرف في الكون غير شهوته؟ 
> وفي الغالب يصورونه من أصحاب اللحى؛ دليل اتباعه للسنة
> في حين يصور الرجل العصري المرهف الحس الحنون على زوجته في صورة رجال مخثين, ولا يعب عليهم أبدًا اتخاذ العشيقات والخليلات.. المهم ألا يتزوج.. مادام في الحرام فلا يهم!!
> ...


آمين آمين آمين
وأنا أتمنى أن يأتي اليوم الذي نرى فيه هممنا أعلى وغاياتنا أسمى.

----------


## فاطمه ام هدى

السلام عليكم , 
التعدد حقا صعب , ان اراده زوجي, فله دلك , بشرط , العدل , فان كان يشك في انه لن يقدر على , العدل , فاما انا او هي :Smile:

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

حقا إنه باب جهاد
أختي الحبيبة التوحيد
سمعت يوما الشيخ أبو اسحق الحويني يقول
ليس كل الرجال يصلحوا للتعدد وليس كل النساء يصلحن للتعدد
أخيتي
إنه لأمر صعب وأقول لك عن تجربه
التقوى هي الأساس
التعدد يحتاج لتقوى كبيره جدا في الرجل والمرأة فإن علم من نفسه الخذلان فلا يقدم
أنا توسمت بزوجي الصلاح وزوجته أختي في الله وإني زوجة ثانية
وكل واحدة لها بيتها المنفصل
ونحن حبيبات بل لا نفترق واكاد احلف ان الاولى تحبني اكثر من نفسها
ولولا فضل الله علينا انه رزقنا نحن الثلاثة بعقول تفهم لكنا الان في أتعس حال لكن الحمد لله ستر علينا
فزوجي حقيقة يغار منا
ابتسامة
وأقول اسفة أن نسائنا اليوم يفضلن لأزواجهن الحرام على أن يتزوج بأخرى تقول احداهن لو خانني اخرته يعود ولا ينام الليل عندها ولا يقاسمها الفلوس واولادها
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
وبالنسبة لطلب المرأة الطلاق قبل ان تجرب الوضع فوالله أعلم أنها تأثم لرفضها ما حلل الله وافسادها بيت الزوجية لعل الله يربط على قلبها وتسعد ويسعدها زوجها أكثر
وأما إن جربت ولم تحتمل غيرتها وكان لا يعدل وتسبب لها بفتنة في دينها فوالله أعلم لها أن تترك ساعتها
بارك الله فيك على الطرح الهادف

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليكم أخواتي وبارك فيكن ووقاني وإياكن كل فتنة




> وبالنسبة لطلب المرأة الطلاق قبل ان تجرب الوضع فوالله أعلم أنها تأثم  لرفضها ما حلل الله وافسادها بيت الزوجية لعل الله يربط على قلبها وتسعد  ويسعدها زوجها أكثر


فرج الله كربكِ, وزادكِ من حسن الخلق وأسأله أن يزيد المحبة بينكِ وبين أخواتكِ, يقيكن كيد الكائدين : )
سبحان الله!
الزوج هو الذي يغار؟!

يؤسفني أني أقف على الكثير والكثير من حالات ترغب فيها المرأة في الطلاق ولو عدل زوجها, ولو اتقى الله, ولو أعطاها من العطايا المادية والمعنوية مثل ما يعطي أختها, يؤسفني أني لا أتحدث عن بعض الصديقات أو إحدى القريبات!
وإنما هي حالات وحالات يسر الله لي معاينتها ومعايشة أحداثها!
والحالة التي تضطر فيها المرأة لطلب الطلاق, فلا علاقة لها بالتعدد, وذلك مباح لها متى أخفق زوجها في ما أوجب الله عليه ولم يرعَ حق الله فيما استرعاه, فلا ضرر ولا ضرار.

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

والله يا غاليةلن تصلح أحوالنا حتى نحب لأخواتنا ما نحبه لأنفسنا والله المستعان 
أستغرب حال كثير من الأخوات هداهن الله عندما يتزوج زوجها عليه تذهب إليها معزية والله المستعان لا أن تذكرها بالأجر والمثوبة التي حصلت عليها بل تزيد الطينة بلة 

جزاكِ الله خيراً أختي على موضوعكِ الهام وأسأل الله أن يلقى الموضوع اذان صاغية وقلوب واعية 
وهذا شرع الله لا أعترض عليه ومتى اراد زوجي الزواج فله ذلك وهو حقه الشرعي ولكن أطلب من الله أن يصبرني وأن يشغلني بما هو خيرٌ لديني وآخرتي 

أكرمكِ المولى

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

أهلا وسهلا بك يا أم حمزة أسعدنا انضمامك لنا

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

> أهلا وسهلا بك يا أم حمزة أسعدنا انضمامك لنا


 وأنا سعيدة جدا بانضمامي معكن يا غاليات

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

يووووه يا التوحيد فتحتي باب الله يصلحك النساء بيحقدن عليك..(ابتسامة)
أولاً كلامك في محله ليست المشكلة فقط فيما ذكرتن بل إن سوء خلق الزوجة لايتعدل إلا بعد أن يبحث الزوج عن أخرى حسنة الخلق خاصة إذا كانت الأولى سيئة الخلق معه ومع والديه وقرابته، أو تكون غير متدينة ولم تعينه فيلجأ الرجل لمثل ذلك فيبحث عن من تعينه على آخرته وتساعده في الثبات على دينه..ولا أنسى أن يكون الرجل عاقل متفهم عادل..
عموماً يبقى الرجل مخلوق لايملك نفع ولا ضر بل هو يرجو رحمة الله ويخشى عقابه فبعض النساء تموت قهرا وكمدا على هذا الزوج وتسعى لرضاه أكثر من رضا الله ولو أن تقع بالمعصية المهم أن يرضى ويكون خاتم في إصبعها..ذكرتيني بقصة إحدى صديقاتي أوروبية طبعاً دخلت الإسلام وكما تعلمن يتمسكن بتعاليم الإسلام وتتذكرين حياة الصحابيات إذا رأيتي همتهن في العلم والدعوة والعبادة وحسن التربية لأبنائهن.المهم أحسّت أن زوجها على رغم طلبه للعلم وهمته للدعوة إلى الله على عقيدة صافية في أوروبا إلا أن فتن النساء تحيط به وكما لايخفى عليكن في بلاد الكفر كيف تكون النساء فخطبت له إمرأة مسلمة كان زوجها قد أستشهد وهي صغيرة وتزوجها.. وهي ثابتة همتها عالية ما شاء الله على رغم ما ترى من بعض الفروقات خاصة أن الثانية مسلمة لكنها لم تكن محجبة ولم تعرف بعض التعايم الإسلامية ولكنها تسعى جاهدة بأن تكون طالبة علم وملتزمة على يد زوجها..المهم لا نريد الموضوع يتثبت حتى لايراه الرجال فيفرحون ويظنون أننا أعطيناهم الضوء الأخضر(ابتسامة) ثم لماذا لاأرى بقية الألوكيات يشاركن(ابتسامة)..

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليكن جميعًا أخواتي الفضليات




> يووووه يا التوحيد فتحتي باب الله يصلحك النساء بيحقدن عليك..(ابتسامة)


يغفر الله لي ولهن : )
لكن لا أؤيد أبدًا أن تبحث المرأة لزوجها عمن يتزوجها؛ فتفتح على نفسها بابًا من الفتن لا تنقطع!
إنما فقط وددت تذكير نفسي وأخواتي بما تفضلتِ بطرحه من أن الزوج في النهاية بشر ليست سعادة الزوجة كلها محصورة بين يديه! ولن تنتهي حياتها بزواجه, وإن كان في الأمر ما فيه من ابتلاء وفتنة, لكن لا أؤيد أن تسارع المرأة بطلب الطلاق لمجرد أن يتزوج زوجها بحجة أنها تكره الكفر في الإسلام!
هناك أسرة وأبناء من حقهم أن يعيشوا بين أكناف والديهم فلا تحرميهم هذا الحق بسبب الغيرة, وقد غارت أمهات المؤمنين - رضي الله عنهن - لكن لم تدفعهن غيرتهن لفعل منكر أو اقتراف إثمًا

ثبتنا الله وإياكن على الحق.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....534#post547534
غاليتي يشرفني أخذ رأيك في المشاركة بارك الله فيك

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكِ الله خيرا أخيتي مروة ونفع بك

----------

